# Some of my examples



## vindex1963 (Nov 13, 2011)

Three shot hand held D5000 18-70mm in Photomatix







Three shot hand held D100 Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 in Photomatix


----------



## Bynx (Nov 13, 2011)

Everything looks good except the clouds. Add some highlight or micro smoothing to get rid of that dirty look.


----------



## vindex1963 (Nov 13, 2011)

The house in New Orleans had a severe thunderstorm coming in. The other I see what you mean.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

maybe try upping the contrast.. or the midtone highlights on the first one... try to get more separation of the tree from the background. Gorgeous colors on the background.. the way the tree just blends in detracts from the shot IMO


----------



## Stiga (Nov 16, 2011)

vindex1963 said:


> Three shot hand held D5000 18-70mm in Photomatix


Your photos are fine, they just need some post processing.





Levels adustment and sharpening.

Martin


----------



## PhotographyByMK (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is my go at it, beautiful picture BTW


----------



## Iam4StL (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow.  Very nice.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 18, 2011)

vindex1963 said:


> The house in New Orleans had a severe thunderstorm coming in. The other I see what you mean.



He's talking about the clear sky area to the left that is turning gray... not from clouds or storms, but from halo off of the tree branches and green vegetation.


----------

